# Bestest Goose



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cleaning out the freezer:

*Bestest Goose

1 - whole wild goose

Ingredients:
1 jar - sauerkraut
1 cup - sliced carrots
1 cup - brown sugar
1 tsp - whole allspice
¼ tsp - ground bay leaf
salt & pepper to taste*

Directions:
In a large casserole dish mix all the ingredients together well. 
Stuff ingredients into goose. Leave juices in casserole dish.
Lay goose in the casserole dish and cover.
Preheat oven to 350° and bake goose for 1½ to 2 hours. 
Uncover and raise oven temp to "broil". 
Brown goose for 5 -10 minutes.
Discard the sauerkraut stuffing, juices and skin.
Serves 4 to 5.

Comments:
The sauerkraut and carrots knock the gamey flavors away. 
Try not to overcook.
I'm not a big fan of goose, but this ain't too bad.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Stuffing the goose with sauerkraut, apples n onions is the bestest.

*Bestest Goose

1 - whole wild goose

Ingredients:
1 qt jar - sauerkraut
1/2 cup - apples, cubed*
*1/2 cup onions, cubed
1/4 tsp - thyme
1/4 tsp black pepper*



The bird was brought to room temperature and injected with a basting solution:
*1 cup butter, melted
1/2 cup bacon grease, melted 
1/4 cup cooking sherry wine
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp pepper
pinch of thyme*

2 pumps in each breast and a half-pump around each knee.
Any excess solution was used to baste the bird while cooking.
Bake, covered, at 350° for 1 1/2 to 2 hours.
Remove cover, turn it up to "broil" and cook until golden brown, 10 to 15 minutes.

The giblets, minus the liver, were cooked ahead of time in butter and goose fat, chopped up and added to cornbread dressing.


juicy:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That looks great! I have a whole goose in the freezer, some homemade sauerkraut in the pantry, and some home grown carrots and apples in cold storage, it's like you wrote this recipe just for me Goob! Can't wait to try it out. I also have a beaver tail in the fridge but that's a recipe for another day.....


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - looks awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Mrs Goob liked this one*



Pumpgunner said:


> That looks great! I have a whole goose in the freezer, some homemade sauerkraut in the pantry, and some home grown carrots and apples in cold storage, it's like you wrote this recipe just for me Goob! Can't wait to try it out. I also have a beaver tail in the fridge but that's a recipe for another day.....


Ah, ha, ha. Cool

This is an old family recipe. Mrs Goob like this one. She usually added brown sugar to it. Instead of brown sugar I substituted apples and just left out the carrots. Sauerkraut works good for sage grouse, cranes, ducks n geese, turkey, swans, beaver and raccoon.

Sometimes I pump the meat with a little seasoned butter.

This bird was probably the biggest Canadian I've shot out West but it turned out OK, juicy and not too chewy.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Ah, ha, ha. Cool
> 
> This is an old family recipe. Mrs Goob like this one. She usually added brown sugar to it. Instead of brown sugar I substituted apples and just left out the carrots. Sauerkraut works good for sage grouse, cranes, ducks n geese, turkey, swans, beaver and raccoon.
> 
> ...


Raccoon?

I will have to try one each with apples and sugar, they both sound awesome!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I'm sold~ Injecting with butter, bacon grease, and wine--oh my!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Yeah, raccoon*



Pumpgunner said:


> Raccoon?
> 
> I will have to try one each with apples and sugar, they both sound awesome!


Yeah, raccoon:
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37958-koon-n-kraut.html

It's worth noting that when you bake something with sauerkraut the sour taste mellows out, or even disappears if you cook it long enough or hot enough. 
.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I shot 4 racoon last fall. If I had known I would have saved them...........:smile:
I've never known anyone that ate them. -O,-
One was a huge bugger. He was pissed when I got to the cage.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> I shot 4 racoon last fall. If I had known I would have saved them...........:smile:
> I've never known anyone that ate them. -O,-
> One was a huge bugger. He was pissed when I got to the cage.


The younger the better and "you are what you eat" especially holds true for *****. A **** on sweet corn or hawthorn berries is pretty good. Raccoon fat is kinda rank so you need to do what you can to remove it.

Where I come from there wasn't a wild game feed that didn't include a couple raccoon dishes to pass. BBQ **** was probably the most popular.

I have a number of raccoon recipes on the UWN.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------

